# Merckx team sc domo farm frites 55cm on Ebay



## kantonin

Hey folks!

Have fond this frame on Ebay:

Eddy Merckx Team SC 55cm Frame Set Lotto Domo Farmfrites Scandium Tubing | eBay

But it's a 55...


did someone know where I can found a 58 or 59?

I realy love this bike and his colors and the history of domo farmfrites team... it's kind of dream bike!

Thanks


----------



## bikerjulio

I have one in 58, exactly the same. Nice bike. Not sure I want to sell though. Took me several years of looking. Good luck.


----------



## Maverick

@bikerjulio,

Any idea are there any technical differences between the '01 and '02 Team SC, apart from the slight graphic changes (*downtube with Eddy Merckx vs Merckx on the '02)


----------



## bikerjulio

Are you sure about the graphics change? I think Eddy was still there in 2002.

This Easton technical article is from 2002, shows the same graphic. Also this archived 2002 team info shows the same.

Domo - Farm Frites 2002

http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/RD-03-Scandium.pdf

I don't believe the Team SC frames changed over the years except for the paint jobs. The early forks were by Advanced Composites out of California. Later ones were different I think.


----------



## kantonin

2002 it's Merckx on down tube (but not on early races)
2001 it's Eddy Merckx on down tube

logo has changed but tubing are the same and geometry for classic are the same but in 2002 there are also sloping geometry

2002 are sold with full carbon fork
2001 are carbon with alu steerer fork


----------



## bikerjulio

kantonin said:


> 2002 it's Merckx on down tube (but not on early races)
> 2001 it's Eddy Merckx on down tube
> 
> logo has changed but tubing are the same and geometry for classic are the same but in 2002 there are also sloping geometry
> 
> 2002 are sold with full carbon fork
> 2001 are carbon with alu steerer fork


OK so as I always thought, mine is 2002.

We may all be misunderstanding each other a bit. Mine still says "Eddy" but in much smaller font. So it's still Eddy Merckx on the downtube.

View attachment 291075


It's there. Just much smaller. And in browsing images over the years, it stayed that way on all the SC frames.


----------



## kantonin

bikerjulio said:


> OK so as I always thought, mine is 2002.
> 
> We may all be misunderstanding each other a bit. Mine still says "Eddy" but in much smaller font. So it's still Eddy Merckx on the downtube.
> 
> View attachment 291075
> 
> 
> It's there. Just much smaller. And in browsing images over the years, it stayed that way on all the SC frames.


You're right eddy in small size and Merckx in bigger size


----------



## JetSpeed

I have the red, white, and blue Team SC, but love the Farm Frites editon which came before my bike. Pretty frame for sure.


----------



## kantonin

Love the frame but I prefer the previous color scheme!


----------



## kantonin

Wonder if 58 cm are on the market!


----------



## Wardlow1

*Headset Size My 2001*

The main difference is headset size. The 2001 is 1" and in 2002 it was updated to 1 1/8"


----------



## Maverick

I believe mine is also a 2001, but comes with 1 1/8in fork.


----------



## Wardlow1

*My 2001 (E. MERCKX on seat tube). 2002 and on was EDDY MERCKX*







Interesting, may be a later 2001 model? Your frame is a 2001. 1 1/8" is good, as 1" is not so easy to find (in Campy integrated).


----------

